# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Flow Sister Kalender 2011

## Flow Sister

Hallo Leute!

Viel Spaß, Herzblut, Stunden vor dem PC und auf den Trails in und um Tirol stecken in unserem ersten Kalender, den wir euch hiermit vorstellen möchten:

Flow Sister - Der Kalender 2011

Aus einer lang schwellenden Idee ist im Juni diesen Jahres das Netzwerk für Downhill, Freeride und Dirt Bike Girls - Flow Sister entstanden. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit trafen sich immer mehr Mädels regelmäßig zum Biken, die Facebook Comunity wuchs und wir gründeten einen Verein. Flow Sister organisierte in den Monaten seither einen Workshop, Fahrtechniktrainings und Ausflüge zu Bikeparks, Rennen sowie z.B. zum Freeride Festival durch. Wir hatten viel Spaß! Diesen wollen wir euch nicht vorenthalten. 

*Ende November wird der erste Flow Sister Kalender 2011 erscheinen.*

Bike- und Lifestyleshots, Natur, Schlamm, Wälder, Berge, Bikes und stylische Mädels die es drauf haben!
Feel the Flow all year long!

Verkaufspreis:
FS-Mitgliederinnen  15,- Euro
für alle Anderen    23,- Euro

*Zu bestellen unter:
info a-t flowsister dot com*
www.flowsister.com

----------


## syrocool

fein ich nehme einen  :Mr. Yellow:

----------

